# my new toy



## bigred (Oct 20, 2008)

Just got a long 2460 .Will add pic later. If anybody can tell me pros acon about it please do. It dosen't matter pros are cons its mine now. I moved up from a allis chalmbers ca. New to the forum only other ? was about brakes for my father in laws Ford 9N thanks again


----------

